# request Guayadeque music player?



## lusich (Jan 28, 2012)

Hello,

hope this is the right place for this request. Is it possible to port Guayadeque music player to *F*reeBSD? Could someone please try it?

http://sourceforge.net/projects/guayadeque/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2012)

You can try to port it yourself. All the information you need is in the FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.


----------

